# Reguladores de voltaje



## matmix (Sep 2, 2006)

Tengo un equipo, el cual cuenta con una fuente de alimentación, con unos reguladores de voltaje, esto utilizan la chapa del gabinete como disipador de calor. Como la fuente no me funcionaba cambie los reguladores, pero no me percate, que los anteriores tenian una carcasa de plastico. Al conectar el equipo, dejo de funcionar el transformador. Pienso que es porque se cortocircuito la carcasa metalia de los reguladores. Mi pregunta, que es lo que pudo pasar con mi equipo de audio, con la fuente y el transformador. por favor si alguien me puede dar una mano se los voy a agradecer los reguladores son tre lm 317 ,7815, 7915.
Gracias!!!


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 2, 2006)

supongo que peto gracias al pesado del 7915 que debe ir aislado porque la parte metalica esta conectada a la tension negativa.

Deberias medir el trajo te deben dar valores bajos de resistencia en el secundario y valores mas altos en el mimario.
En ningun caso suelen ser mayores de  unos pocos ohm en el primario y como mas de unos kilohms en el secundario.

Las medidas las puedes hacer tranquilamente sin desconectar los cables directamente y en todas las bobinas.

Luego debes medir los diodos que deben dar en una posicion sobre unos 0.6V y girando las bananas del tester un valor muy alto.

Si todo esto esta bien mira debajo la placa so se halla quemado la pista.


----------



## matmix (Sep 3, 2006)

Hola que tal?. gracias por responder tiopepe123. Queria saber, que pudo pasar con los reguladores y como hago, para ver si estan funcionando. Hay alguna manera de probarlos con el tester?.
Gracias


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Sep 3, 2006)

Para probar esos reguladores debes aplicarles un voltaje mayor al voltaje de regulacion, y verificar que la salida este sobre los parametros de regulacion. Ej. 7815 aplicale un voltaje mayor a 16.5v en la entrada (pin1) referenciado con la tierra (pin2) y verifica que la salida (pin3) tenga un voltaje aproximado de 15 voltios +-1%.

En cuanto al mensaje inicial, debes utilizar micas aislantes para cada uno de los reguladores  (o solo el 7915 ya que en el el tab no es la tierra) con el fin de aislar electricamente el cuerpo metalico del disipador.

Saludos.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 3, 2006)

En teoria el 7915 deberia ser el unico que este fundido, pocas medidas seguras se pueden hacer con el tester, puedes medir en posicion diodos y en algunas posiciones deberia dar valores de 0.6 o superiores, si te da 0V esta roto.

Yo no me la jugaba y lo cambiava sin pensarlo es barato.

Antes de probar tambien revisa los diodos deben darte los tipicos 0.6V apro. y infinito y giras las bananas del tester.

Tambien mide soble los condensadores en modo pito/zumbador del tester. Deberian dar un golpezito o zumbito (depende del tester pero normalmente funciona con los normalitos).

Si no zumba, invierte rapidamente las puntas y luego si que te pitara brevemente.
Si no pita, pues no indica nada (condensador dpequeñito o tester lento)
Si pita brebemente normalmente es un buen simtoma.
Si pita todo el rato, hay alguna pieza que esta cortocircuitanto, puede ser hasta el mismo condensador pero es poco usual.


----------



## thunderheard (Nov 11, 2008)

alguien sabe el modelo de regulador de voltaje que trabaje a 3amp  con valores de salida de 5,9,12,24 positivos y los mismos en negativo... creo que van en la serie LMxxx
se que son de encapsulado metalico esos donde gnd es la carcaza..
me urge.. saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 11, 2008)

Hola.
Sólo escoge los valores adecuados para 3A.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## thunderheard (Nov 13, 2008)

gracias por la respuesta... no tenia idea de que se podia hacer eso, lo  voy a simular y luego a probar..


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2009)

pero eso mismo vale,pero cambiando el 79xx por uno que puedas regularlo tu? como un lm337


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 6, 2009)

Hola.
Para LM337 cambia el 2N2905 por su complemento el 2N2219.
3 - LM195 (no se ve bien en el gráfico.)

Como puede ver no hay mucha diferencia entre los circuito para el 78XX/79XX, con el LM317 / 337, y pueden adecuarse para cualquier regulador.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

no hay algun otro transistor que haga lo mismo pero que sea de algo de mas potencia? esque es para un transformador de 90VA y a 30 voltios,creo que no saca los 3 amperios.


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 7, 2009)

Hola.
Puedes usar transistores en paralelo (por ejemplo 3 transistores un amperio por transistor, que podría ser el 2N3055 u otro de mayor potencia).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

osea,sustituyo el lm195 por un 2n3055 ?


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 7, 2009)

Hola.
Si miras el diseño para 79XX usa el 2N3055, para 3A y 30V, un 2N3055 por 1A sería lo apropiado si deseas usar el LM337 ( por supuesto cada transistor con su respectiva resistencia de emisor)

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## TESLA BOY (Ago 10, 2009)

tengo una duda? no demandara la misma caorriente a cada unos de los componentes, es decir si demando 3A, demandara 1..5 al reglador y 1.5 al transistor por estar en paraleo, en este caso se quemara mi regulador.


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 10, 2009)

Hola.

Debes de tener encuenta que el regulador soporta 1.5A, cuando el voltaje de entrada menos el voltaje de salida es menor o igual a 10V y es mayor o igual a 3V (3V<=Vin - Vout <= 10V).
Si vas a hacer una fuente de alimentación de voltaje variable debes de tener en cuenta esa característica.

Chao.
elaficionado.

Nota: El LM317 no se quema, si no se superan los límites máximos, ya que tiene un circuito interno de protección (por supuesto si se arma de manera incorrecta se malogra).
En la ho0ja da datos (datasheet) encontrarás más información


----------



## TESLA BOY (Ago 10, 2009)

si entieno que el lm317 se no se quema por el circuito interno de proteccion, pero en mi caso pretendo hacerla con un lm317l, que entrega solo 100mA alimentado de un transformador de 4A y quiero obtener una corriente de salida de 3A, con el circuito planteado a mi parecer, mi regulador se estaria iendo al cielo, puesto que como lo he mencionado anteriormente la corriente se divide por el transistor y el regulador.


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 10, 2009)

Hola.
Si tiene un transformador de 4A, y sólo quieres usar 3A, no hay problema, sólo tienes que hacer los cálculos para que el transistor pueda soportar los 3A en el circuito contra cortocircuito..
Por el regulador sólo pasa la corriente de polaización y la corriente de base del transistor y nada más.

No sé si esto aclara tu duda.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## germangs999 (Feb 22, 2010)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> Para LM337 cambia el 2N2905 por su complemento el 2N2219.
> 3 - LM195 (no se ve bien en el gráfico.)
> 
> ...



y este circuito tambien sirve si quiero controlar leds de potencia de 15 W (20.8 v y 700mA)???????????


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 22, 2010)

Hola.

Para excitar LEDs lo mejor es una fuente de corriente constante, que se puede hacer con el LM317.
Publica tu circuito de LEDs para poder tener una mejor visión de lo que deseas.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## germangs999 (Feb 22, 2010)

pues nada mas planeo prender unos leds (6) de las caracteristicas que mencione con la funcion de que con el potenciometro que controla el voltaje que tiene a la salida el regulador yo pueda controlar la intensidad luminosa de dichos leds (dimming).
el encapsulado contiene los 6 leds en serie. y planeaba ponerlo justo a la salida del regulador de potencia propuesto, o que opinas?


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 22, 2010)

Hola.
Con un voltaje de salida del regulador de 22Vcc y una resistencia de 2 ohm en serie con los diodos.
Usa un LM317 R1=220 ohm , R2= 2700 ohm + 1000 ohm (potenciómetro).
La fuente de voltaje de entrada 26Vcc a 30Vcc.
Un pequeño disipador.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: la resistencia de 2 ohm es para limitar la corriente a 0.7A ó 700mA.
El potenciómetro de 1K es para variar el brillo.


----------



## germangs999 (Feb 22, 2010)

bueno, entonces desecho la idea de meterle etapa de potencia. estos valores supongo que son para la aplicacion tipica del regulador. muchas gracias por tu tiempo. y cual es el pot el de 2.7k o el de 1k?


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 22, 2010)

Hola.
Mira la nota del mensaje anterior (pero puede ser cualquiera, lo importante es que sumen ambas resistencias entre 36K y 37K).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## quiquerulo (Feb 24, 2010)

Disculpen, tengo un problema con los reguladores que mencionan ustedes aca. Hace tiempo vengo buscando algun regulador de voltaje que soporte como Vin Max mas de 36v. Todos tiene esa limitación la cual no me deja llegar a los voltajes requeridos. los tranformadores que tengo son 40V 3A y otro de 27+27 5A, este ultimo es con el que tengo mas problemas debido que necesito realizar un fuente simetrica, pero los reguladores se me avtivan la protección debido a que el Vin es mayor a 36v. Alguien que me pueda dar una mano?


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 24, 2010)

Hola.
El LM317, LM350, LM338 soportan Vin-Vout <= 40V --------- <= menor o igual 

Con qué reguladores haz tenido problemas.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## quiquerulo (Feb 24, 2010)

elacficionado, gracias por responer. He tenido problema con el LM350 y LM338. No he probado con el 317 debido a que soporta solo 1.5A. El trafo de 27+27 me entrega una tensión continua de 38.2v, por eso me sale la protección de los regualdores. A lo mejor implementandolo con otra configuración puede que funcione, pero no se cual. Los profesores en la universidad me dijeorn que cambie el trafo o que que pongauna resistencia para bajar la tensión pero no funciona bien la fuente con esa solución


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 24, 2010)

Hola.

Cómo es la fuente que deseas hacer, es decir, Voltaje, corriente, no mencionas nada de eso.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## quiquerulo (Mar 2, 2010)

perdon, tienes razon, lo que necesito hacer es una fuente de tension variable y simetrica, parecido a una  fuente de laboratorio.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 2, 2010)

Hola.
En la hoja de datos del LM317 de motorola hay una fuente de laboratorio (para la parte positiva) y la parte negativa la haces con LM337.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## XJoseph (Mar 8, 2010)

Disculpen, una preguntica, yo también estoy haciendo una fuente regulada (1.2v-30v) de laboratorio y me surge una pregunta, después del filtrado la tensión que debe caer al regulador LM350K (encapsulado metálico) debe ser menor a los 35v o a los 40v?¿?

De antemano muchas gracias espero no desviarme del tema principal.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 8, 2010)

Hola.

40V está bien, pero es 3<= Vin -Vout <= 40  --------- Vin es el voltaje que ingresa al regulador y Vout es el voltaje de salida del regulador (<= es menor o igual).

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: cuando Vin-Vout es grande la corriente no será la máxima posible, ya que la corriente de salida depende de la potencia del regulador y de Vin-Vout.


----------



## JLCG (Sep 26, 2010)

hermanos estoy haciendo una fuente y ya tengo el esquema del protector de cortocircuitos pero no se como realizar los calculos para que el tirisor se dispare cuando haya un consumo de 2A, y otra cosa que no se, es hacia donde conectar el polo del rele que se denomina "S" ya que de alguna forma debo cerrar el circuito para que el tiristor tenga una corriente excitacion.... espero me ayuden con la formula para hacer los calculos para otras fuentes q*UE* quiero hacer a futuro.....espero su pronta respuesta


aqui les adjunto el diagrama de los circuitos:
Ver el archivo adjunto proteccion contra cortos y sobrecargas.doc



espero me puedan ayudar y si tengo algo malo agradezco me lo digan


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 27, 2010)

Hola.

Según el documento que publicas, R2 de calcula de 1.5V 5W, es decir, que por R2 debe caer un voltaje de 1.5V cuando la corriente supera la corriente máxima (en tu caso 2A).
La potencia de la resistencia será 1.5Vx2A=3W, se toma el doble de la potencia o más, esto es, 6W o más.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## JLCG (Sep 27, 2010)

muchas gracias aficionado por tu pronta respuesta me servira de mucho para mis proyectos de verdad gracias....


----------

